# Pellicle question.



## lu1847 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys just got done with 11 days of pops wet brine for pork belly and was wondering how long to keep it in the fridge on racks before smoking.  I've seen anywhere from overnight to two days.  I'm just not sure how critical it is.  Thanks in advance guys your the best.  Also don't have a computer anymore just my I phone.  Is there a easy way to put pics on here.


----------



## njfoses (Jan 7, 2013)

Overnight should be fine.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Hey guys just got done with 11 days of pops wet brine for pork belly and was wondering how long to keep it in the fridge on racks before smoking.  I've seen anywhere from overnight to two days.  I'm just not sure how critical it is.  Thanks in advance guys your the best.  Also don't have a computer anymore just my I phone.  Is there a easy way to put pics on here.



If you're cold smoking, the problem with developing a pellicle in the fridge is the fact that when you pull it out, condensation can became an issue because smoke doesn't adhere well.
I like to pull the bacon out of the fridge and develop a pellicle at whatever temp the smoker will operate at.
When hot smoking, the pellicle is often developed in the smoker.


~Martin


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks digging dog.  Bacon was a flop though.  Real bitter.  Don't know what happened.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 9, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Thanks digging dog. Bacon was a flop though. Real bitter. Don't know what happened.


bitter is wrong wood. or white smoke. or to much smoke. wood could have been green. what did you use to make smoke and for how long? what did the smoke look like?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Thanks digging dog. Bacon was a flop though. Real bitter. Don't know what happened.


A little more on your smoking process please. Did you hot smoke it, cold smoke it. Wood used?

Also letting it mellow after smoking can help a lot too. I usually let mine go several days and have gone as long as 6 days after smoking prior to cutting and packaging.


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dirt sailor and the mule.   I cold smoked the bacon with amnps wit apple hickory and maple dust For 10 hrs.  I then let it sit in the fridge overnight.  It still kind of smelt bitter.  Then I rinsed it off and put back in the fridge for another night. The next day i sliced it then vacuumed it.  It turned out great.  I guess I just had to let it mello a little.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Dirt sailor and the mule. I cold smoked the bacon with amnps wit apple hickory and maple dust For 10 hrs. I then let it sit in the fridge overnight. It still kind of smelt bitter. Then I rinsed it off and put back in the fridge for another night. The next day i sliced it then vacuumed it. It turned out great. I guess I just had to let it mello a little.


Yes you need to let it mellow out. I let mine mellow in the fridge 3-6 days before slicing and packing.

I cold smoke over a 3 day period. Each day I smoke for 6-8 hours, then rest overnight in the fridge, repeat. Then I mellow the bacon for 3-6 days.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 12, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Dirt sailor and the mule. I cold smoked the bacon with amnps wit apple hickory and maple dust For 10 hrs. I then let it sit in the fridge overnight. It still kind of smelt bitter. Then I rinsed it off and put back in the fridge for another night. The next day i sliced it then vacuumed it. It turned out great. I guess I just had to let it mello a little.


i'm glad it turned out good. the waiting is always the hard part.

david


----------

